# Overmedicated-what's the best way to reduce armour?



## arc364699 (Dec 14, 2009)

I have been diagnosed with Hashimoto's for about 5 years. I have been on Armour for most of this time, and I am happy with this medication (this seems to work better for me than synthroid and cytomel). Right now I am running really hyper (with all the usual symptoms: anxiety, emotional distress, depression, eye irritation, intolerance to heat, tremors, heart racing, etc. etc.). I have been overmedicated in the past, and I am still trying to figure out the best way to decrease my dose while still maintaining adequate levels.

I have tried this two ways in the past:
1. I have tried to cut my dose down until I do not experience hyper symptoms. This works well in the short term since it alleviates the hyper symptoms. In the long run though, I notice that the dose at which these symptoms immediately go away is much lower than I need on a daily basis. I find that when I lower my dose this way, I dip into hypo levels and then I am on a crazy roller coaster ride from high to low, and then I need to work my way back up to a level that is in between.

2. I have also tried to gradually decrease my dose so that I do not dip into the hypo zone. This is usually an excruciating experience because it means that I run hyper for longer periods of time. Even though my dose is slightly decreased, while the high doses work their way out, I do not feel the effects of this lower dose for quite some time. The advantage of this method is that I do not dip into hypo levels.

My experience with doctors is that they pretty much arbitrarily lower my dose and tell me to come back in a few weeks or months to reassess. I am looking for a more precise method.

Has anyone else had similar problems? Has any other method worked for you? Do either one of my methods strike you as better than the other? Please help!! I hate hate hate being hyper, and I am so afraid of going too low.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

arc364699 said:


> I have been diagnosed with Hashimoto's for about 5 years. I have been on Armour for most of this time, and I am happy with this medication (this seems to work better for me than synthroid and cytomel). Right now I am running really hyper (with all the usual symptoms: anxiety, emotional distress, depression, eye irritation, intolerance to heat, tremors, heart racing, etc. etc.). I have been overmedicated in the past, and I am still trying to figure out the best way to decrease my dose while still maintaining adequate levels.
> 
> I have tried this two ways in the past:
> 1. I have tried to cut my dose down until I do not experience hyper symptoms. This works well in the short term since it alleviates the hyper symptoms. In the long run though, I notice that the dose at which these symptoms immediately go away is much lower than I need on a daily basis. I find that when I lower my dose this way, I dip into hypo levels and then I am on a crazy roller coaster ride from high to low, and then I need to work my way back up to a level that is in between.
> ...


Hey................welcome to the Board! So, how much Armour are you currently taking? Have you had TSH, FREE T4 and FREE T3 run? If so, what are the results and the lab ranges.

Is your life-style consistant physically? In other words, do you exercise every day or do you slack off? It is very easy to go hyper if you are not consistant in your daily physical activity.


----------



## arc364699 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hello, Thanks for the reply. Of course, the story of my medication is long and complicated. I get tested annually and more often than that if I think my levels are off. The most recent story is this: I was taking 1 1/2 grain and that was working wonderfully for a long time (years). Then gradually I got really high (TSH .03). I went through this rough transition period like the one I am going through now: trying to lower my dose. I went through a period where my dose was obviously too low, and I gradually increased it. I have been taking 1 grain/day for a few months now, and it is very clear that I am running too high. I've not had labs run since I started on the 1 grain, but I have plans to do so. In any case, I have been overmedicated many times before (for various reasons) so that I know what this feels like.

I exercise 4-5 times per week. And this has not changed.

My concern now is not really why I am running high--that seems clear to me. My biggest question is if anyone has any tips on how to lower my dose without falling into either extreme of staying high for long periods of time or dropping too low. I completely understand that this is in no way an exact science, and I am reasonably sure that there is no real good answer to my question. I know that this really is just a guess-and-check method based on how I feel and my lab results. I am just hoping to hear from some of you who have tried some method that has worked well for you. I am hoping for a better way to come down.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

arc364699 said:


> Hello, Thanks for the reply. Of course, the story of my medication is long and complicated. I get tested annually and more often than that if I think my levels are off. The most recent story is this: I was taking 1 1/2 grain and that was working wonderfully for a long time (years). Then gradually I got really high (TSH .03). I went through this rough transition period like the one I am going through now: trying to lower my dose. I went through a period where my dose was obviously too low, and I gradually increased it. I have been taking 1 grain/day for a few months now, and it is very clear that I am running too high. I've not had labs run since I started on the 1 grain, but I have plans to do so. In any case, I have been overmedicated many times before (for various reasons) so that I know what this feels like.
> 
> I exercise 4-5 times per week. And this has not changed.
> 
> ...


I don't quite understand what you mean by running high. My doc keeps my TSH @ 0.03 all the time and the FREES (FT4 and FT3) mid-range or a bit higher.

If and when I titrate up or down which is not often, I use a pill splitter and increase and/or decrease by 1/4 grain (15 mgs.) of Armour.


----------

